# Radon Bar Plugs entfernen



## bik3rid3r (11. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte so eben die Syntace Moto Gripz an meinem Lenker montieren, doch dazu muss ich die vorhandenen Bar Plugs entfernen. Leider sitzen diese ziemlich straff und es gibt nirgends eine Nut zum "Greifen". Hatte jmd 'ne Idee, wie ich die Plugs rausbekomme?
Es handelt sich um die originalverbauten in einem Radon Slide 150 von 2014.
Das Bild ist leider etwas unscharf.


----------



## enno112 (11. März 2015)

Mit nem Schraubendreher zw. Lenker und Endkappe die Endkappen "vorsichtig" ein wenig rausdrücken (durch drehen des Schraubendreher).
Stück für Stück vorarbeiten ohne den Lenker zu demolieren.
Wenn genug Platz da ist, dann einen größeren Schraubendreher benutzen, geht dann einfacher.
Ist eigentlich recht easy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (11. März 2015)

Danke erstmal für den Tipp.
Das hab ich auch schon versucht. Nur ist die Kappe aus Alu und somit hab ich bisher nur mit viel Mühe oben nen Minispalt hinbekommen. Das Problem ist, dass ich mir ruck zuck den Lenker vermurkse, wenn ich abrutsche...


----------



## MalteetlaM (11. März 2015)

Loch reinbohren und mit der Zange rausziehen?


----------



## Hike_O (11. März 2015)

Du darfst den Schraubendreher nicht volle Pulle in den Schlitz schieben, weil der Stopfen sich sonst logischerweise stärker im rohr festkrallt da er auseinander gedrückt wird.
Ohne Druck, nur Drehen und in der Drehbewegung versuchen den Stopfen wie eine Schraube herauszudrehen.
Ging bei mir völlig ohne Macken und Kratzer.


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. März 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Du darfst den Schraubendreher nicht volle Pulle in den Schlitz schieben, weil der Stopfen sich sonst logischerweise stärker im rohr festkrallt da er auseinander gedrückt wird.
> Ohne Druck, nur Drehen und in der Drehbewegung versuchen den Stopfen wie eine Schraube herauszudrehen.
> Ging bei mir völlig ohne Macken und Kratzer.


Was? Wie haste das hinbekommen? Hab meine dank ner Wasserpumpenzange und roher Gewalt nun endlich auch raus, aber mit der Schraubenziehermethode würde ich wahrscheinlich noch morgen im Keller stehen. So lang wie die Teile sind...


----------



## Hike_O (12. März 2015)

Meine Stopfen waren zwar auch relativ fest im Lenkerrohr, aber so etwas mußte ich dann doch nicht veranstalten.


----------

